# Giro motor con puente en H con final de carrera ?



## shevy (Abr 22, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos. Me he registrado en el foro porque estoy con un proyecto de electronica y me he quedado atascado sin saber como seguir.

La idea del proyecto es la siguiente: Tengo 2 motorreductores de 12v DC que quiero controlar con un regulador de velocidad y sentido de giro (invirtiendo polaridad). 
He adquirido por Amazon 2 controladores que realizan esta mision sin ningun problema (velocidad de giro y sentido de giro a izquierdas y derechas).

El problema viene a la hora de accionar el mecanismo. Dicho controlador (adjunto fotos), trae un interruptor de 2 posiciones y 6 pines con un puente en H para invertir la polaridad y asi conseguir el sentido de giro a izquierdas y derechas.

Las necesidades de mi proyecto es poder accionar dicho controlador, mediante un joystick (como los de las maquinas arcade) los cuales, son mecanicos y se accionan mediante 4 finales de carrera en su parte inferior.

No consigo realizar el esquema que pueda activar con los finales de carrera el interruptor de 6 pines. Mi intención es poder darle giro a izquierda con el joystick a la izquierda y derecha con el joystick a derecha (igual para arriba y abajo con el otro controlador identico y otro motor).

Si podeis echarme un cable os lo agradecería.

Adjunto fotos de los materiales y de lo que tengo entre manos. Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

¿ Donde se encuentra el controlador ?


----------



## shevy (Abr 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde se encuentra el controlador ?


Es el modulo que tiene el conector verde y el regulador, sale en la foto 1 y 3. Del que salen los cables rojos y negros al interruptor y al motor.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 22, 2018

Mi intención es anular (si es posible) el interruptor de 2 posiciones y utilizar el joystick con los finales de carrera. IZQ-DER & ARRIBA-ABAJO


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

Casi no se llega a ver porque aparece un cartel que lo cubre casi en su totalidad.

El módulo posee la capacidad de invertir giro o ¿ Se hace mediante solamente la llave conmutadora ?


----------



## shevy (Abr 22, 2018)

Yo creo que es el propio conmutador al llevar el Puente en H. Es un modulo aparentemente muy simple. Regulador de voltaje (velocidad giro) e inversor de polaridad (mediante interruptor con puente en H). Hablo desde la ignorancia ya que no soy electronico, solo aficionado.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 22, 2018

Ahi dejo una foto del controlador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

En el foro existe un regulador con inversión de sentido de giro muy sencillo como para que armes, (*NO *recuerdo el tema). en ese circuito la inversión se realiza desde el propio potenciómetro de ajuste de velocidad.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2018)

Conecta unos relés de los contactos que necesites a la salida del joystick... o piensa un rato, me da la sensación de que directo va de sobra


----------



## shevy (Abr 22, 2018)

Si me podeis hacer un croquis o esquema os lo agradezco. Se que se puede hacer de algun modo porque no tiene mucho misterio el asunto, pero no doy con la conexion correcta.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2018)

La verdad es que me da pereza, si fuera para mi lo haría a ver si se puede o no.

Haz un esquema del conmutador y otro de los pulsadores y piensa a ver si con unos se puede hacer la conexión del otro. Y luego prueba a ver si va como tu quieres, puede que no.


----------



## shevy (Abr 22, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> La verdad es que me da pereza, si fuera para mi lo haría a ver si se puede o no..


Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2018)

Necesitas dos contactos y los microswitch tienen uno osea relé al canto.
Pon un relé con dos contactos en cada contacto del microswitch y lo conectas


----------



## shevy (Abr 22, 2018)

Gracias de nuevo Scooter por la ayuda! Mañana lo intentare


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

Vas a necesitar 4 relés de doble contacto (o doble inversor) , dos para horizontal y dos para vertical , cada microswitch accionará la bobina de un relé y éste juntará los pares de cables para que gire hacia ese lado. Es todo.

Otra opción sería los microswitchs apilados de a dos . . .  , o mejor los microswitchs dobles :

https://www.google.com./search?q=mi...pAKHeiBDEcQ_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=710&dpr=1.25


----------



## shevy (Abr 22, 2018)

Dosmetros, muchisimas gracias por tu valoracion! Es justo por donde van los tiros llegados a conclusion. Mañana intentare ponerlo en practica!!!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 22, 2018)

Veamos si este esquema te sirve

SW1 y SW2 actuan juntos al igual que SW3 y SW4

Necesitas que los swich de tu joystick tenga 4 pero dobles los conectas de la forma que te mostre , teniendo en cuenta que cuando pulsas los del lago de los cables para que lado giran.
Lo mismo haces para el otro control

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 22, 2018

Aquí un poco mejor


----------

